# Pumpe, Druckfilter ?!? total verwirrt



## Kloppppfer (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

hab mir diesen Sommer einen Teich gebudelt 5,5m lang 3m breit 1,15 tief,
mit ca. 9000 Liter Wasser darin.

Inzwischen kümmere ich mich um die Aussengestaltung und hab mich für einen Bachlauf Länge ca.2m Breite ca. 30cm Höhe 15cm (Steinfolie), und einen zweiten Bachlauf mit abschliessendem Wasserfall entschieden, länge ca.3m Höhe ca. 1m breite  60-70cm , gebaut aus Granitfelsblöcken.
(Fische sollen auch irgendwann noch in den Teich, was für welche weis ich leider noch nicht)

Pumpe und Filter soll versteckt hinter den Granitblöcken in einer Secke stehen,
Secke ist ca. 30cm tiefer als der Wasserspiegel.


Bin jetzt auf der suche nach einem passenden Filter-, Pumpensystem für den Teich. Kann mich nicht entscheiden bzw. brauche ich Beratung. 

Wollte zuerst einen Normalen Filter mit Pumpe einsetzten, nach dem ich aber festgestellt habe das ich den Filter unmittelbar neben dem Teich aufstellen muss, und diese nicht unterdem Wasserspiegel betreiben soll und ich es ausserdem hässlich finde den Filterklotz direkt am Teich auf zustellen, hab ich mich nach Druckfilter umgesehen.

Meine erst Idee  war: Gardena FSP 8000 Duo an einen Druckfilter Velda VEX-300 (15000Liter mit UVC) anzuschliessen, Ausgang 1 der Gardena den Filter versorgen, Ausgang 2 der Gardena sollte den Bachlaufwasserfall versorgen und der Druckfilterausgang den Kleineren Bachlauf.

War mir dan unsicher ob das Wasserfolumen der Pumpe für alle Drei Anwendungen reicht, und hab mir das Set:
velda DRUCKFILTER SET 20000 UV PUMPE UBBINK Elimax 9000
näher angeschaut.

So und nun bin ich total verunsichert , für was ich mich entscheiden soll. 

Kann mich jemand richtig beraten, wenn möglich herstellerunabhängig,
hab schon versucht mich beraten zulassen, und klar jeder will verkaufen und mir was aufschwatzen, hab jetzt nach dem dritten Geschäft aufgegeben!
Wichtig bei der Auswahl nach dem richtigen System, ist mir auch der Stromverbrauch, könnte mich mit max. 200 - 350 Watt anfreunden !

Ist ein Druckfilter für meine ansprüche überhaupt das richtige, welche Fördermenge muss die Pumpe leisten um alle drei Systeme versorgen zu können? Hab jemand Erfahrung mit den Velda-Produkten taugen die was?:? 

Bauche dringend Licht im dunklen Pumpensumpf,  
Im vorraus besten Dank


----------



## Ulumulu (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pumpe, Druckfilter ?!? total verwirrt*

Hallo Kloppppfer 

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum  

Es wäre echt Toll wenn du auch ein Bild von deinem Teich mit reinstellen könntest 
Damit man eine gewisse Vorstellung vom Teich und Umfeld hat.  

Vielleicht hilft dir ja mein Vorschlag weiter…  

Also was ich dir sagen kann ist das mal einen normalen Durchlauffilter niemals direkt an den Teichrand stellen sollte. :? 
Ganz im Gegenteil der Filter sollte min 2 m vom Teich weg stehen da er in den Teich fallen bzw. je nach Größe durch das Gewicht reinrutschen könnte.

Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das Gardena Pumpen Qualitativ schlecht sind (Werden Laut und sind schlecht verarbeitet) Ich hatte mal eine Bachlaufpumpe von denen in meinem alten Teich. Gute Filterspeisepumpen gibt es z.B. von der Firma Oase.
Diese befördern auch größere Partikel zum Filter.
z.B. eine Auquamax 6000 mit 90 Watt Leistung (hab ich bei mir im Einsatz)

Zum Filter:
Ich z.B. habe meinen Durchlauffilter (Biotec 10.1 von Oase) einfach zu ¾ im Boden verschwinden lassen also einen einfachen Filterschacht gemauert (1,10m x 0,8m) mit Abflussrohr in das Blumenbeet für das Schmutzwasser vom Reinigen.
Der Filterschacht liegt ca. 30 cm über dem Teichwasserstand.
Das Auslaufrohr vom Filter wo das Gefilterte Wasser rausfliest kann man z.B. Mit Steinen kaschieren und als Quelle für den Bauchlauf nutzen
Habe mal schnell eine einfache Skizze erstellt um es besser darzustellen. 
 

Das sind jetzt meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit diesen Produkten und bei mir klappt alles wunderbar. 

Warte aber lieber noch ein wenig was die anderen hier im Forum für Vorschläge haben.  

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Thorsten (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pumpe, Druckfilter ?!? total verwirrt*

Moin Kloppppfer,

erstmal herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Zu deinem Filter....
Wer sagt denn das ein Filter (Durchlauffilter) direkt am Teich stehen muss?

Mit einer ausreichenden Pumpe, kannst Du den Filter ohne Probleme
5-6 m vom Teich wegstellen. (Pumpenkennlinie beachten!!)

Die Biotecserie von O...e kannst Du zu 2/3 eingraben, anschliessend den Filter rings herum bepflanzen und man sieht ihn kaum noch. 

Ich bin zwar kein Freund von gekauften Filtern, aber bei deiner Teichgröße und später *kleinen Fischbesatz* (keine Koi!!)
 sollte ein Biotec 10.1 mit einer Aquamaxpumpe völlig O.k. sein.

Einen Druckfilter kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, da meiner Meinung nach die Biologie/Bakkis in diesem Filter sich nicht richtig entwickeln können.

Um den Bauchlauf zu speisen, würde ich eine Bachlaufpumpe von O...e empfehlen.


P.S.
Bilder wären nicht schlecht!


----------



## Kloppppfer (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pumpe, Druckfilter ?!? total verwirrt*

Erstmal Danke für eure Antworten  , hoffe  wenn ihr die Bilder sehen könnt
bekomm auch noch meine Antworten zu meinem Rätsel.


Hier mein schnell erstelltes Schema wie ich mir das ganze gedacht habe, bzw.meine Leerrohre verlegt sind.:? 






Mulde wo der Filter irgendwann mal stehen soll, tiefe ca. 30cm unter dem Wasserspiegel.






Gesamt Ansicht von Hinter mit Mulde und Wasserfall.





Hier der werdende Wasserfall von vorne





Der kleine Bachlauf ist hier vorgesehen, (noch nicht fertig,aber in Arbeit)





Und zum Schluß, das Gesamt-Bild vom werdenden Teich





Wasserpflanzen kommen noch, möchte aber erst die baulichen massnahmen abschliessen. Dazu gehört meiner Ansicht nach das Pumpen/__ Filtersystem.
Muss ich mein gedachtes Konzept nochmal ändern  , oder passt das so?
Und vorallem reicht eine Pumpe um Wasserfall,Filter und Bachlauf einzuspeisen, 
Falls ja welche Fördermenge muss die Pumpe und der Filter haben?:crazy:


----------



## Teetrinkerin (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe, Druckfilter ?!? total verwirrt*

Hallo Kloppppfer!

Ich wollte einmal kurz nachfragen, für welches Pumpen- und __ Filtersystem Du Dich entschieden hast. Haben ebenfalls gerade unseren Teich ausgegraben und begonnen Granitsteine für unseren Wasserfall zu häufen. Nun stehen wir genau wie Du bei dem gleichen Anfängerproblem: Druck- oder Durchlauffilter.

Hast Du für Deinen Wasserfall eine zweite Pumpe benutzt?

Ja, und dann würde mich noch interessieren: Bist Du zufrieden mit Deiner Entscheidung? 

Viele Grüße

Gerlinde


----------



## scholzi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe, Druckfilter ?!? total verwirrt*

Hallo Gerlinde und :willkommen im Forum!
der Beitrag ist von 2006 und Kloppppfer war seit dem 26.07.2006  nie wieder online!
Wäre schön wenn du einen neuen Beitrag erstellst und dein Vorhaben evtl mit Bildern vorstellst!
Also ich kann Druckfiltern nichts abgewinnen und für 5000 Liter schonmal garnicht!


----------

